# Breeders in CT, MA, NH



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am not familiar with Elite, but can recommend two other Connecticut breeders. Madela Poodles bred my boy Javelin and there is also Majessa, from whom friends of mine have obedience dogs.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

A quick look at the website shows me they're just breeding for pets (aka profit, not to improve the breed). They don't bother to show at all - how are they proving their dogs meet the breed standard and have good structure? Hopefully they're health testing, but no evidence of it on the web site. I would not buy from this breeder, and I think you could do a lot better. Check out the breeders that lily_cd_re suggested.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

We live in CT and got our standard from Alexander poodles in Hillsdale NY which is about 15min from Great Barrington MA. This is our second spoo from her. We love her and her puppies.


----------

